# New guy here, found pigeon in driveway



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

I started taking in parrots and small birds this year learning in's and out's and how cruel people are, I started to fight and stand up for the little guys only to get treats as I was making wavs-- anyways I get a weird call warning me people would just start throwing sick birds and things in my yard-- Well I went out to start my truck and out came a pigeon with what looked like bad wing. I caught the bird in a shirt.
Anywot pigeons are not known to be in my area were I live, I have one to many birds and I'm a sap when it comes to any sick animal- I fixed a cage in my garage and went to tractor store and bought a heat lamp- ( one used for chickens) Anywot- It has a bowl of water millet and cracker and bread? 
Anyways He or she will be part of family while it heals
It tryed to spread its wings I did not want to stress him., I will look him over tommorow. The pigeon is nesttled in a shirt in the cage with heat lamp
Any advice would be greatly excepted my phone number is I'm on east coast time up late. My name is Chris. Thank you in advance- I read other sites and they called them rats with wings and that upsets me. and I found your site again thanks for any help I'm up till midnight


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nightflight said:


> I started taking in parrots and small birds this year learning in's and out's and how cruel people are, I started to fight and stand up for the little guys only to get treats as I was making wavs-- anyways I get a weird call warning me people would just start throwing sick birds and things in my yard-- Well I went out to start my truck and out came a pigeon with what looked like bad wing. I caught the bird in a shirt.
> Anywot pigeons are not known to be in my area were I live, I have one to many birds and I'm a sap when it comes to any sick animal- I fixed a cage in my garage and went to tractor store and bought a heat lamp- ( one used for chickens) Anywot- It has a bowl of water millet and cracker and bread?
> Anyways He or she will be part of family while it heals
> It tryed to spread its wings I did not want to stress him., I will look him over tommorow. The pigeon is nesttled in a shirt in the cage with heat lamp
> Any advice would be greatly excepted my phone number is 607-239-6415 email [email protected] I'm on east coast time up late. My name is Chris. Thank you in advance- I read other sites and they called them rats with wings and that upsets me. and I found your site again thanks for any help I'm up till midnight


Thank you for helping this little guy and welcome to PT.
Have you looked him over to check for any injuries? Do you have any antibiotics available? I would start off by giving him water with a dash of sugar and salt in it in a small bowl (re-hydrating solution), and a small amount of seed (wild bird seed will do for the time being)
If you find any punctures, cuts or open sores, he should be started on an antibiotic asap (clavamox would be a good choice).
Can you post a picture and your location in case we have a member close to you?
Also...what does his 'poops' look like?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link to the very first basic things you should do:

Thank you for helping this bird.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Both of the above provide good advice. 

As MsFreebird says, it's imperative that you determine if there's an injury, because a Pigeon (or any bird, really) which has been attacked by a predator needs antibiotics started w/i 48 hours of the attack (because germs from a predator can overrun a bird very quickly and kill him/her). Birds cannot 'fight off' infection the way mammals can.

If there's a wound...you need to get some antibiotics ASAP. Do you have any human-grade antibiotics kicking around (Amoxycillin, Penicillin, Cephalexin, Augmentin, Ceclor, Ciproflaxin, etc) ? If not, Pigeon Supply stores online can get you some. You live in Mass. ? If so, Foy's or Jedd's supply can ship you Amoxycillin Tablets express-mail...but you need to call 'em, not order online. Preferably Foy's since they are east-coast based. Might wanna get some Spartrix, too while you are at it....

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/593-1311.html

As Trees' link suggests, get him/her in a very WARM place as well....am talking 75 degrees ambient air temperature. If you cannot do that, put a heating pad under a layer of towel and use that as the base of his/her cage, covering the cage 3/4 with a towel or blanket.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Both of the above provide good advice.
> 
> As MsFreebird says, it's imperative that you determine if there's an injury, because a Pigeon (or any bird, really) which has been attacked by a predator needs antibiotics started w/i 48 hours of the attack (because germs from a predator can overrun a bird very quickly and kill him/her). Birds cannot 'fight off' infection the way mammals can.
> 
> ...


Hello I finially reset my password
I check the birdie today- I did not see anything , when I first found the bird it had a wing spread problem, today it tryed and spread wings a bit- part that scared me I asked it to step up out of habbit , it did, and then hoped right back in cage- eats mullet bread and crackers. I'm going to try to ad photos
I need to learn more on med's as vets here do not do wildlife, I do have a avian vet I do not want to try to take advanvage of that pet parrots, I need them for other birds I have- beleave me I would drive some place if I thought it was bad bad. I checked 4 or 5 times threw the night last night and had it out today checking
will post photo in a bit.
Thank you
Oh I'm in Vestal New York


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some photos
I hope they come out you can see he or she threw food all over - which is fine at least the bird is eating.











here is close up


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another photo food was in a dish did not stay there water dish to my amazment was not spilled










I will try to spend more time on your board I've got a lot to learn. I'm going to Get my rehab permit for wildlife as soon as I find out when next test is.

Gotta run 
cage cleaning for the pet flock
take care and thanks!!!!


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Both of the above provide good advice.
> 
> As MsFreebird says, it's imperative that you determine if there's an injury, because a Pigeon (or any bird, really) which has been attacked by a predator needs antibiotics started w/i 48 hours of the attack (because germs from a predator can overrun a bird very quickly and kill him/her). Birds cannot 'fight off' infection the way mammals can.
> 
> ...


 I can not thank you all enought I tryed to look up some of the med's things you are all talking about, it brings me back to this board, I will try very hard to spend time learning from all of you,and try to keep things on hand, I'm truly from the heart thanking you all- real help with out the drama, I'm very pleased to be learning-- again I'm a beleaver in things happen for a reason- hence I;m on the board. again thank you!!!!!

Also again no signs of blood or injury. I really thing he loves the heat lamp, the heat lamp, is the same one that farmers use for baby chickens. And he is on my work bench in the garage, out of draft's as well., I'm going to build a cage this weekend and put it on the porch in warmer weather that way if he gets better he can come and go as he please's - again not sure were he came from or if he was a pet- so I will not release him till I'm sure its going to stay warm enough for him or her to find its way around- again my area has no pigeons about 10 miles from here.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...good news that there is no sign of injury.

Honestly...he looks like a black checked Feral...or she. An adult, not a juvenile or fledgling. 

If no sign of injury, no immediacy as far as meds go...but you may wanna get some basics just to have on-hand, anyway.

OK, so...used to being handled...that's very interesting. Am wondering if he/she is human-raised and bonded, then (?)

Just keep up the food and water for the time being.

Here are "warning signs" to keep an eye out for:

1) listlessness or lack of energy/sleepy or closed eyes often

2) Fluffed out feathers (you have Parrots, so you know what that looks like)

3) Bright green droppings, or very watery droppings with no sign of any white in it.

When it comes to the wings, when you hold her/him...extend each wing, gently, from the closed to open position, then let go...see if the wing "springs back" to closed all the way, or not. If not...there's a problem there somewhere.

Do you have an avian vet ?

Great job so far !


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for helping this little guy out. Just a quick comment that the heat lamp seems a bit too close. You want him warm, but not hot in any way, you can always put a thermometer next to him to check things, around 80-85 degrees would be fine.

Karyn


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Morning all 
Thank you again, I do have a avian vet but they only handle pet birds, I think I've found someone esle who might look over bird at this point everything appears ok. I'll keep you posted
Bes Regards
Chris


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

nightflight said:


> Morning all
> Thank you again, I do have a avian vet but they only handle pet birds, I think I've found someone esle who might look over bird at this point everything appears ok. I'll keep you posted
> Bes Regards
> Chris


You can always say this _is_ your pet that was given to you. They will usually see them then.
Do you have any wild bird food to give this guy?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news, Chris. 

Yes, as Jay says...you can always say the Pigeon is yours and therefore a loft bird or domestic bird, should your other options not pan out....

(all sorts of wily little tricks Pigeon Folk need to pull out every now and again...but in this case, since she/he steps up....she may well BE a pet).


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Good news, Chris.
> 
> Yes, as Jay says...you can always say the Pigeon is yours and therefore a loft bird or domestic bird, should your other options not pan out....
> 
> (all sorts of wily little tricks Pigeon Folk need to pull out every now and again...but in this case, since she/he steps up....she may well BE a pet).


Good Morning all
Thank you for advice, the little guy is doing much better, and safe to say building a pen ( coup?)for it is going to be best at this point. Has been eating with no problems. Others have said just let it go, and a few other things. Anyways,I'll post back on line in a few weeks on progress of the bird, 
1. Figure out pet or not, 3. building coup for now.4 weather is way to bad to try a release if not a pet. Bird Is eating and doing fine now. I will be buying supplies and contacting other places-- I thank you for all the help- After talking to DEC and others ,I'm going to get my NWCO permit next month and waiting for new test date for wildlife rehab, once I get these two permits I found a vet to help me. This way I can legally help with all animals.
Take care all
I'll repost on everything in warm weather again thanks for all your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update.

Please do not release until you update us again on the birds condition, prior to release.

Just a word: I have rescued many a "tame" pigeon, only to find out they become absolutely full of life once they are better and they squirm and fight just to get away from you, they just seem tame, sometimes- they have just have no energy to spare. If the bird is truly tame, you might consider finding it a home.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Chris...I commend you on your proactivity in obtaining the proper licenses and all. Wow....very impressive. Do keep us posted, and good luck.


----------



## nightflight (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello All, It was a blessing today, the little guy started flying around my garage, I opened the garage and she took flight right on my nieghbors house ( my blanking $&^#$^ Nieghbor let there cat out on the roof)- Here is the coolest part of all a couple peigons just happened to fly by at that point- she took flight and followed,Two landed on the pole on one side of the street and she landed arcoss street-I watched them for about a hour two more showed up- and about 20 mins later she joined them. I went back working in my shop-and when I went back out they were gone. YAH- that was the greatest feeling in the world-faith or fate not sure but I think she will do ok. 
I figured out were they came from a brigde down the road a couple mile or so got torn down just before she showed in my drive way.The small flock has been circling this week.
I just wish those construction guys would take in the fact wild life might be around.Either or I want to thank you all for your site and help. I think she only stepped up out of fear and my arm was in the door and that she was hurting.And last she eat really well.She eat all her cheerios bread and parrot food seeds and pellets,so she had her strenght to get a new start. again thank you all. Happy Birding Chris - P.S. I'll let you know if she ever comes back for visit Take care all.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice ending to your story (or middle passage, to the story of her life).

Maybe check to see if there are any squeakers, young pigeons, on the ground where the bridge was torn down. They may need a helping hand.

I've rescued a couple of young pigeons (*Wieteke*, "little squeaker" and *Luxie-311*, who weighed 311 grams when I found him) from under a train bridge at Luxemburgerstrasse in Cologne, Germany, who did not have use of their legs and were unable to move because of (I think) paratyphoid. They recovered with a bit of care. Wieteke secured a feral mate, and raised several pairs of young ones on my wardrobes. 

Larry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....nice ending and well-done. One thing,just for future info. Trees had suggested not to release before updating us on her condition once more. 

...the reason for this was, once she was healthy, we were gonna suggest an acclimation regimen called "Soft Release", which gradually gets a Pigeon acclimated to the Feral life again.

Looking at your pics, in this instance it'd be fair to say when you got her she was already an adolescent...and from how you describe her actions above, it seems like she will be fine. But I dunno if you did a Soft Release with her or not...but again, in the future it's a good thing to do/know.

I am sending her my best vibes.....thanks for posting again.


----------

